# How do I keep my fish from eating my shrimp?



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

You should not keep shrimps with tetras. If your tank is really densely planted, you might be able to establish RCS colony that is breeding faster than your tetras eat them. But they will eat them. Only ottos are 100% shrimp safe.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah... This is a problem a lot of people have, the fish leave the shrimp alone until one day one fish tastes one of the shrimp out of curiosity... Then the frenzy starts. Basically once they find out how delicious the shrimp are, they'll never leave them alone.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Crap. That sucks. Shrimp are much cooler than fish, IMHO. Maybe I should donate my fish and get shrimp instead. LOL


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

i had small caridnal tetras without issue...if your going to do fish and shrimp which is not 100% safe...i would go with nano fish and fish with small mouthes.Also stay away from fish that like to forage on the bottom...sad part is you could have 10 fish in your tank all the same breed and they leave the shrimp aloneand then go out and buy 5 more(same breed) and those ones might devour your shrimp...to me it is a situation based on per fish....another thing that helps is to feed your fish often...keep them full and have lots of cover for the shrimp(perferablly moss...makes good hiding for shrimp)


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

What about amano shrimp?


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

solution: don't put fish with shrimp unless it is like otocinclus


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

even the smallest, tinest fish will eat any shrimplets easily!


----------



## Heliostica (Jan 2, 2011)

Personally I've had and sold (previous life in an LFS) Amanos to go in with community fish, if you follow the other rules, like not introducing them when the fish are hungry, they should be ok, they are a lot bigger when fully grown, especially the females.


----------

